# 5'11 294 pounds



## pumpthatiron (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello guys (and girls),

I workout everyday at ballys and I'm 5'11 294 pounds like ALLL fat cuz i can only bench like 50 pounds on each hand on dumbell bench (last set)... So i was wondering what i should do: go heavy and do less reps, or do more reps and go light so my muscles come in shape...?

Thanks a lot


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

First I think you need to get your diet in check, and do some cardio.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 18, 2004)

i do cardio after every workout and i'm working on my diet too i do 30 minutes on the elliptical after every weight training workout and burn 400 calories


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i do cardio after every workout and i'm working on my diet too i do 30 minutes on the elliptical after every weight training workout and burn 400 calories


Good.. What's your diet look like ? What kind of foods do you eat ?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 18, 2004)

i eat taco bell like everyday and like everyday i have white rice (i cut down to 3/4 plate) and curry or like chicken and i eat pizza every week and ice cream here and there


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i eat taco bell like everyday and like everyday i have white rice (i cut down to 3/4 plate) and curry or like chicken and i eat pizza every week and ice cream here and there


Hmmmm, what could be the problem ? Try 5 to 6 smaller meals a day. A good balance of protein, low glycemic carbs and essential fatty acids. Personally, for myself, I would 86 the icecream, pizza, and
white rice..


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 18, 2004)

oh ok thanks, but as for the original question, should i do more reps or less reps(and try to get strong)?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> oh ok thanks, but as for the original question, should i do more reps or less reps(and try to get strong)?


From what you write it seems like you're pretty much a novice.. I think you should stay with a weight that you can get 8 to 12 reps with, this way you can get the proper form on all these exercises. When you perform these exercises correctly and you feel comfortable with them then slowly increase the weight...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Mudge (Aug 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i eat taco bell like everyday and like everyday i have white rice (i cut down to 3/4 plate) and curry or like chicken and i eat pizza every week and ice cream here and there



I'm down to around 13% bodyfat and I'm telling you I can't eat like that, I love to binge and stuff but honestly your diet needs serious, serious work. You dont have to fix it all at once but you need to get moving, because you are going to be spending your whole life chasing a dream if you think working out can subtract that many calories from what you are putting through your mouth.

When dieting down my rule of thumb was one cheat meal a week. I love pizza, ice cream, and pasta and burritos and that kind of stuff, but really its all crap (cheat meals).


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> Hello guys (and girls),
> 
> I workout everyday at ballys and I'm 5'11 294 pounds like ALLL fat cuz i can only bench like 50 pounds on each hand on dumbell bench (last set)... So i was wondering what i should do: go heavy and do less reps, or do more reps and go light so my muscles come in shape...?
> 
> Thanks a lot



You have a serious problem. Two days ago you were 5'9" and weighed 190. Gaining 104 pounds in two days, even though you grew 2", is not good.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2004)

cjrmack said:
			
		

> You have a serious problem. Two days ago you were 5'9" and weighed 190. Gaining 104 pounds in two days, even though you grew 2", is not good.


Do we have a poser here?


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 18, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Do we have a poser here?



I think so.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

From http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=725634#post725634



			
				pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> hey guys i'm 190 pounds 5'9... Most of that weight is fat since i can't lift a lot. I workout everyday and everyday do cardio on the elliptical for 30 minutes, 400 calories burned... Am I on the right track?


  Give it a few more days, maybe his fat ass will blow up


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 19, 2004)

OK pump ... what is your malfunction?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 19, 2004)

This is an obvious wind-up.  But enjoyable.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Aug 19, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> First I think you need to get your diet in check, and do some cardio.


I agree you can never get enough cardio and diet is key.


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 19, 2004)

so which one is it because 5'11 294 is really fat, 5'9 190 isnt that fat at all...... it makes a difference so just to us which one you are, if you are any of those two at all!!!! ???????


----------



## LAM (Aug 19, 2004)

Belfort11 said:
			
		

> so which one is it because 5'11 294 is really fat, 5'9 190 isnt that fat at all...... it makes a difference so just to us which one you are, if you are any of those two at all!!!! ???????



you can not judge a persons body compostion just by height and weight.  I have friends that are 5'10 290 lbs at 8% bf. converesly I also have friends who are 5'9 200 lbs at 25% bf which is definetly fat...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 19, 2004)

i swear


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 19, 2004)

I MEAN, i swear i had a feeling that he was bullshiting when i read his post there was just something not right about it,


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 19, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> I MEAN, i swear i had a feeling that he was bullshiting when i read his post there was just something not right about it,


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 19, 2004)

Bounce/run a mile a day, work up to 2 miles.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 19, 2004)

grr i'm sorry, i didn't feel like writing it out but my cousin is 294 pounds 5'11 and i'm really trying to help him out here and i just wanted to learn how i can help him out


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 19, 2004)

i am 5'9 190 pounds...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2004)

Now you know ... the _rest_ of the story *in his best Paul Harvey voice*


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 20, 2004)

what the hell is that suppose to mean BC?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2004)

Nothing offensive.  Ever check out Paul Harvey?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 20, 2004)

no


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2004)

You are missing one of our national treasures.  Hit the internet and look for his broadcast times in your area.  He is on AM radio.   Not listening to him would be a loss.  He is older than dirt so don't wait or you'll miss the chance.  Give him a week and you will understand.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 22, 2004)

So Back To The Question


----------



## SportinStyle (Aug 22, 2004)

This is Paul Harvey. GOOD DAY!


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok Back To The Question


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok Back To The Question


----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

What was the question?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Although you cut on my pic I felt that we should be even steven and I should post a note asking "WHere's your picture"


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 26, 2004)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> I agree you can never get enough cardio and diet is key.


I don't agree with that statement.  Now, if your goal is to purely lose weight and get toned or soemthing, then yeah do lots of cardio.  But if you're trying to add mass, then running two miles a day can seriously ruin your goal.  But I think you meant that you can't get enough if your 295 and it's all fat, in which case I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 17, 2004)

what if you are 185 pounds 5'9 and like about 20% bodyfat?


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i do cardio after every workout and i'm working on my diet too i do 30 minutes on the elliptical after every weight training workout and burn 400 calories


If your trying to lose fat quickly than you shouldn't worry about the weight your lifting.  Keep the reps high and the time between sets low (30-45 seconds).  range from 12-6 reps (6 reps are ok if your waiting 30-45 seconds as if you were waiting 3 minutes a set of 6 would be a lot heavier).  Focus on your diet the most, and do cardio up the ying yang.  
Thats all I have to say.... about that,  Forest


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 18, 2004)

i thought people said training doesn't change?  i do 4-6 reps a set heavy weight... from what i know from this board, when cutting, training shouldn't change


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

Training should not change.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> grr i'm sorry, i didn't feel like writing it out but my cousin is 294 pounds 5'11 and i'm really trying to help him out here and i just wanted to learn how i can help him out


Yeah, right. No one else has done it so I will. I call Bull-shit!


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 18, 2004)

i swear to god... why would i lie faggot


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't know, why would you? You have several threads and posts that all contradict each other, why? And very inventive callling me "faggot". Did that take you a day to think up?


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i thought people said training doesn't change? i do 4-6 reps a set heavy weight... from what i know from this board, when cutting, training shouldn't change


Oh I thought you were knew at training, sorry, yeah when cutting you should still lift wtih the same intensity, but with lighter weights I must say.  Powerlifting while cutting would be a travesty of muscle, and strength loss at least for me it would be.


----------



## Garcia.J.G. (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey PumpthatIron. Remember, it takes a caloric deficit of approx. 4000 calories to burn lb of fat. Think about that the next time you burn 400 calories on the eliptical and try and tell yourself you earned that extra slice of pizza. 
Remember: 
1g fat= 9calories 
454g = 1 lb  
l lb fat = 4086 calories


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

I always thought 1 pound of fat was 3500 calories


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

I went back to the beginning of this thread and I can't imagine he is serious asking why he can't lose weight with his diet looking like the left side of a Taco Bell menu


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Your right DD. 1lb- 3500 cals.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 18, 2004)

Garcia.J.G. said:
			
		

> Hey PumpthatIron. Remember, it takes a caloric deficit of approx. 4000 calories to burn lb of fat. Think about that the next time you burn 400 calories on the eliptical and try and tell yourself you earned that extra slice of pizza.
> Remember:
> 1g fat= 9calories
> 454g = 1 lb
> l lb fat = 4086 calories




Maybe Im missing something. How is 1 lb of fat =3500 calories? The math above is correct (454 x 9 =4086).


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

One pound of stored fat (on the body) is 3500 calories worth of energy.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 18, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> One pound of stored fat (on the body) is 3500 calories worth of energy.



why would that be different? Im not a physicists but I thougth a calorie was a standardized unit of energy (1 calorie = the amount of heat required at a pressure of one atmosphere to raise the temperature of one gram of water one degree Celsius). Not being a wise ass I just am curious how a pound of fat on the body is any different than a bound of fat in a hamburger.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

I'd assume because the body stores fat differently than we can calculate using your method.  For example, if you eat 2 pounds (908 grams, using your data) of carbohydrates you will not store a pound of it as fat, even though as said it is 2 pounds of food.  Everything I've ever heard in regards to fat storage is that a pound of human fat is equal to 3500 calories of energy.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 18, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'd assume because the body stores fat differently than we can calculate using your method.  For example, if you eat 2 pounds (908 grams, using your data) of carbohydrates you will not store a pound of it as fat, even though as said it is 2 pounds of food.  Everything I've ever heard in regards to fat storage is that a pound of human fat is equal to 3500 calories of energy.



Still not convinced. Not all the food calories that you eat get metabolized some will pass right through you so its not analogous to burning calories. I will have to do some reading on the subject.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

Go ahead


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 19, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i eat taco bell like everyday and like everyday i have white rice (i cut down to 3/4 plate) and curry or like chicken and i eat pizza every week and ice cream here and there



lol...his diet sounds like mine


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol...his diet sounds like mine


you eat like that and manage to look as good as you do?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hulkk500 said:
			
		

> Oh I thought you were knew at training, sorry, yeah when cutting you should still lift wtih the same intensity, but with lighter weights I must say.  Powerlifting while cutting would be a travesty of muscle, and strength loss at least for me it would be.



people are going to have different opinions on how they should train while cutting but 1 thing is for sure, the intensity must be great. the whole purpose in cutting is to lose fat while maintaining muscle, something that is not easy to do.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 21, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> you eat like that and manage to look as good as you do?



Lol, ya...you should read some of the responses I get when i post my diet.

Thanks for the compliment


----------

